# New Space Marines Range? Really



## Dark Monkey (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, I heard GAMES would like to make a new more tall SPACE MARINES range . 
Does it is true ? did you hear that here?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its not true.


----------



## Dark Monkey (Feb 25, 2008)

OK,thank you for your answer.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

They don't need to redo a whole range to make them look taller. My grey Knights are quite a bit bigger than my kaskrin.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the Marines are fine as they are though they will have to do a couple minor sculps if a couple things I have heard for 5th is true.


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

like what?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Power fist only cound for a bonus attack if the character has 2 PF, simular to the way Lightning Claws is written.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

well thats silly, how can you give a guy 2 power fists if hes limited to 1 and he doesn't get a charge bonus but strikes last?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Back to taller marines, I think I'd like that, I'm kind of sick of having my Grenadiers be 8 feet tall...

-Dirge


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the Marines are fine just the way they are. Can some of the other armies get a bit of love before they think about Space Marines. Dark Eldar, Sisters etc etc.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Space marines would be slightly better if they were taller (My Karskin Sergeants are as tall as my Chaplin) but it's probably not a great reason to redo the entire range!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You can easily solve the problem your self by putting spacers into joints to make them taller. The SM range is the bottom of the list of ranges they need to work on.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, Thanks


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

If there is a new book there will certainly be some new models. I don't think a codex has ever been released without some new stuff.

I doubt very much that it will be a complete new range. There might be a few things like a plastic termie HQ, a drop pod and so on. It actually wouldn't be incredible if we saw the tactical and assault sprues updated to be as full of detail as some of the more recent stuff but this isn't really needed.

Personally I'd like to see a new predator sprue with sponsons that remain attached to the tank.


----------



## Dark Monkey (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm agree that the Dark Eldar will have to have a new range.
Do somebody is against?


Yes...heuu that is not the subject.

For me, Space marines don't need a new range.
I hope that is just a rumor.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

If the space marines are getting a new range then its a bit of a waste, the tactical squads are awesome as it is, and the same with most of the SM range...


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree that Dark Eldar need a new range, some of the models are just completely un-appealing.
And Sisters are in dire needs of plastics, it's just too expensive to make an army, and converting is near impossible because the models are all bunched up. Only the Sister Superior models have arms that arn't accross the body.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah the SMs are probably not gonna get a new ange, that is whatthe D. Eldar need along with mabye a few new units as well.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't see GW making an entire new range for SM. Hell, if they do I would be disgusted. D. Eldar (of course), Eldar, SoB, and some specialist chapter iconography should be much higher on the priority list. I'm sure they will do a few models, maybe a squad, with the new codex release. Hopefully thats as far as they go with it. To be honest though, only time will tell. GW has been known to do some very unexpected releases.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, dark eldar without psycho bitches and spikes sounds good to me!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

i'd like to see a Terminator captain where all the joints are ball and socket joints and all parts are separate (pelvis, thigh, calf, foot) so you can pose them however you like.

That would be rad.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I think the Marines are fine just the way they are. Can some of the other armies get a bit of love before they think about Space Marines. Dark Eldar, Sisters etc etc.


Agreed. Even though Marines make up 50-60% of current armies, how does GW expect people to 'venture' away from the Power Armoured heroes if they don't focus on other races? We don't necessarily need new races, just updates and new units in current ones would be fine. One thing: What ever happened to Codex: Xenos Hunters? The Inquisition was supposed to have 3 books right? Well back on the topic. I think SM's are just fine right now and the love needs to be spread a little.


----------



## Dark Monkey (Feb 25, 2008)

Gannon, you are right about codex Xenos Hunters. My elder brother is waiting for that.
And I think that is quite the same thing for most gamers.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It'd be sort of silly to release Codex: Xeno Hunters. Think about it-- it'd be some more wargear in an armoury for Ordo Xenos Inquisitors, something that GW is trying to get away from for inexplicably stupid reasons, and an entry for Deathwatch Kill Teams. Not much there to make a Codex out of-- which is why, I'm sure, they haven't bothered. The rules for Deathwatch Kill Teams are available on GW's website, and an Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor can represent an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor just fine-- a lot of the hardware that a Witch Hunter uses (the anti-psychic stuff, namely) is quite handy against Eldar, Tyranids, and even Orks these days.


----------



## Volrath8754 (Feb 13, 2008)

Xenos Hunters won't be coming out any time soon from what I hear GW will be doing an "Inquisition" codex that has all three factions represented which would make DH far more playable and XH far more balanced...


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

I've just read the same thing on a few different boards. I'm looking forward to this, hopefully it will be as full as the Ork Dex with backstory. I'm sure it will just be a fusion of the 2 realeased books and some new units for Xeno's hunters. Deathwatch included. It's good to hear this and I'm sure a release of some updated models will ensue as well. Although it won't be for some time, I'm still interested in hearing more. Well enough of that, back on topic...


----------



## NinjaK (Mar 22, 2008)

Marines are their top sellers so I have a feeling if anything gets a reform they will because of the many chapters that can be made. Its all about the benjamins in the end.. Do you have a source for this information?

Isnt GW an England based company? The high prices are starting to make sense.. The redcoats cant tax our tea so they make rediculous prices on products made with about 35 cents of plastic.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> It'd be sort of silly to release Codex: Xeno Hunters. Think about it-- it'd be some more wargear in an armoury for Ordo Xenos Inquisitors, something that GW is trying to get away from for inexplicably stupid reasons, and an entry for Deathwatch Kill Teams. Not much there to make a Codex out of-- which is why, I'm sure, they haven't bothered. The rules for Deathwatch Kill Teams are available on GW's website, and an Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor can represent an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor just fine-- a lot of the hardware that a Witch Hunter uses (the anti-psychic stuff, namely) is quite handy against Eldar, Tyranids, and even Orks these days.


There's also things like kanak skull takers to consider, and the opportunities for a lot of other interesting stuff to be honest. I was looking forward to this one a lot. What a disappointment.



> The redcoats cant tax our tea so they make rediculous prices on products made with about 35 cents of plastic.


Have you seen how much people in the UK get charged for CD's, DVD's, Clothes, Videogames and electronics? If I were you i'd pipe down, quickly.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Have you seen how much people in the UK get charged for CD's, DVD's, Clothes, Videogames and electronics? If I were you i'd pipe down, quickly.


And we won't even talk about gasoline either.

I think that if there is traction to the combined Inquisition Codex, that would be a good thing.

As far as the current Marine range... Maybe new Dreads, but I don't think I'd change anything else.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think I'd like to see truescale vehicles for the races. Having a guy taller then the transport he rides in is slightly awkward.

-Dirge


----------



## GRUBSNIK (Sep 11, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I think I'd like to see truescale vehicles for the races. Having a guy taller then the transport he rides in is slightly awkward.
> 
> -Dirge


Heh. Ever hear of the Saracen APC? A bit before my time, I admit, but still...it was tiny!

I'd like truescale dudes, too...


----------



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

i know this is kinda off topic but sorta follows what people are saying ... i think GW should bring back some of the classics range ... 
Some of them were really good but seem to have just disappeared. Some of the old characters like Leman Russ himself ... i always wanted to get that model so i ocould mount his space wolf body on the front of my chaos rhino ... but at the time a mate had a large space wolf army :grin:


----------



## grimbane40k (Mar 31, 2008)

They (GW) should put out more sprue's with older armor on them, i an aware of the armor throught the ages set, but it would be hard to build a pre heresy army using that, i also know you can buy bits of the net. no i say, more cosmetic options fior marines.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, it seems that they are more focused on streamlining their offerings at the moment.

As nice as it would be to be able to order anything from any time in the catalog, I guess I understand where they are coming from. We (players) expect to see new stuff on a regular basis, so it would be reasonable for them to clear out the old to make way for the new.

...I guess.


----------

